# Insured Plow/Salter available in Ocean County N.J.



## BASS-TARD (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys, If anybody needs anything plowed or salted in ocean county, N.J. I'm available. I have plow insurance and about 8 years of exp. My rig is a 96 diesel powered chevy dually silverado with a 9 ft. MM2 Fisher. Salter also available. Andrew (609)709-2255


----------



## BASS-TARD (Jan 22, 2011)

*9 ft. Fisher and Meyer Mate salter for hire*

Please keep me in mind. I am available to plow and salt your job neatly and efficientlyussmileyflag


----------

